# surrogate mum needed



## chelseanlee (May 1, 2010)

hey, im writing this for someone else but her mare died last week giving birth and the foal will not take to the bottle. she urgently needs a surrogate. has anyone got a mare thats lost a foal? she is willing to pay for the mare or loan her off someone. 
anyone who may be able to help please PM me :thumbup:


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

O gosh...How awful.

Fingers crossed someone comes along and offers some help soon.

Praying for the foal 

xx


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Have they tried Johana Vardon at the National Foaling Bank if its still open? She is very good at finding foster mares for orphaned foals.


----------



## chelseanlee (May 1, 2010)

im not sure. ill find out. thanks for the info.:thumbup:


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

How is the foal.

The yearling I used to loan was a hand reared orphan... it was touch and go for a while with her as she wouldnt take to the bottle but she did in the end and was coming on really well last I saw of her.
Really hope this little one makes it!! Keep us updated xx


----------



## mynutmeg (Feb 5, 2011)

In the UK the National Foaling Bank is the place to go.


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

How is the foal doing?

I'd keep trying with the bottle until you find a surrogate. Hopefully he'll take to the bottle with a bit more practice and you won't need a surrogate mare.


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

If the foal made it it would be a 2 year old now so probably wouldn't need a surrogate mare.

How is she doing now, chelseanlee?


----------

